# Ya know what I think is neat about weight gain?



## Eden (Jan 26, 2009)

I think it's interesting how it develops differently for each person. Like me, my belly is developing into the type that gets round and hangs a bit, where as some people's turn into a double belly "roll" sort of thing. Some gain weight evenly over their bodies and some become pear shaped gainers. I've also noticed that the actual weight number is different for people- like I have a friend who weighs less than me but has a larger double belly developing. It's all so wonderful to observe in my opinion.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 26, 2009)

for sure, seeing the different types of results from gaining is a fun part of the whole experience


----------



## Oirish (Feb 8, 2009)

Absolutely! What a great thread! This is exactly why I find BBWs so much sexier than thin women. There is just something so very individual about how a fat girl fills out. Sure, we can generalize them as pears, rolly-polly double-bellies, etc. but as a girl fills out it creates a very unique shape that is far more of an individual kind of beauty than most thin women could ever hope to achieve. Their shape becomes something more special and rare, tailored for them and nobody else. Variances exist with thinner girls, for sure, but a foundation can only have so much variability. The body it supports can be so much more expressive and artful when that foundation has to support something.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree O completly.
All mine goes to the stomach, legs, hips and butt.I wish it would go to my chest arms and face.
There are so many different shapes thats what makes it unique.
Great thread.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm actually wondering if we can find 2 bbws that have the same body. I think that would be like trying to find 2 snowflakes that are exactly the same. Fatties are amazing!


----------



## VVET (Mar 2, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I agree O completly.
> All mine goes to the stomach, legs, hips and butt.I wish it would go to my chest arms and face.
> There are so many different shapes thats what makes it unique.
> Great thread.



I prefer gain in the legs, hips, and butt, butt why would you want to gain in the face? I can understand chest and arms.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 3, 2009)

I guess to even out the comlpete picture is what I mean.I would love to have a double chin.
My face just looks like it belongs on a smaller body thats all.I'm a whiner I know LOL.
VVET I would love to see you dressed in those big panites you have that would be killer...Please.


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 3, 2009)

Agree with everyone.


----------



## lovelylionessalpha (Mar 3, 2009)

Weight gain is different for everyone. I noticed it first on my tummy, which gave birth to a pooch, which ballooned thereafter. Legs are a sore spot as my thighs make it hard to buy pants. I look down, dont see feet!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Low rise jeans can be a problem for me I love to wear them but some brands have no strech to them and after you wear them a while the seat gets saggy.I love the strech jeans they fit tight and stay that way.
They do tend to wear a little faster than non strech don't know why tho'.
I have been having them wear out on the inner thigh seam here lately I wonder why?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Low rise jeans can be a problem for me I love to wear them but some brands have no strech to them and after you wear them a while the seat gets saggy.I love the strech jeans they fit tight and stay that way.
They do tend to wear a little faster than non strech don't know why tho'.
I have been having them wear out on the inner thigh seam here lately I wonder why?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2009)

Opps! a double post sorry admins my puter is slow sometimes.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha this makes me jealous because my weight generally goes straight to my thighs or ass, but if a little more went to my belly I'd be so much happier.

And Tracii I get the wearing out on the inner thigh seam heaps too, and its so annoying!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 6, 2009)

What was funny when I weighed 290 I had one pair of dress pants that would make a swooshing sound when my thighs rubbed together now that was annoying.LOL


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a great thread!

One thing I find so fascinating about weight gain is the transformation a woman will go through. And like Eden said, it's different for each woman. Some women are firm, while others are very soft. I also love the subtle variations of the different body types. Like how some pear shaped women gain more in their thighs while others will gain more in their hips or ass. Which ever way they gain, I think they're all beautiful.


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 7, 2009)

i agree! i have friends who wiegh less than me and yet apear bigger, and i have friends who are the same weight and yet i have bigger hips and belly! its alota fun


----------



## Tracii (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm only 5'6" and people think I weigh more than 229.If I gain too much I'll be as wide as I am tall.LOL
THAT would look funny.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

Before and after pics?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

"roo pouch"Thats cute.LOL


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2009)

My Mom called it kids wanting back in the "cave".She had a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Apr 15, 2009)

No question, for me it's seeing the changes that a body goes through as it puts on the weight, I find that to be terribly erotic!!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 16, 2009)

I love that part too.Stepping on the scale and seeing larger numbers is quite a thrill.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 16, 2009)

You would want to gain in the face so you wouldn't have to fill your facial lines with botox. Older thin women can look tired in the face.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats what I've noticed my crows feet are all gone now not that they were deep but as I've gained my skin is much smoother.
Another thing I find interesting I have gained inches in areas that weren't that big last time I weighed this much.
I guess age may have something to do with it.
Do any of you gain in spurts?For me it has always been 5-6 pounds here or there but my weight has really taken off here lately and thats unusual for me.
I'm not complaining mind you just find it odd how the body reacts sometimes.


----------



## edino (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with all of you. The changes the body goes trough while gaining are amazing. I love the changes in the bulging effects and the fat rolls that I developed throughout the years, and especially when I see this with others. It also feels great; I always find it such a kick when a slim person looks at me, or sit next to me..... I can always see them looking and thinking....


----------



## Mishty (Apr 22, 2009)

I love the soft squishy feeling new fat gets. Like the fat on my hips and lower belly, it's like the most erotic feeling ever to realize it's gotten fatter and bigger..... ya, that's neat. :happy:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 23, 2009)

I have two new rolls that are at the top of my legs from the inside of the thigh going out to the hips and I love how they look and feel.I have noticed my inner thighs have gotten very soft and jiggly.
The new weight feels just awesome its hard to describe it to someone who is thin so I don't even try.


----------



## taetaegrrl (May 5, 2009)

After my last kid, I kept gaining (still eating for 2 I guess?) and it was a really cool feeling having that much "mass" to my body.

Just walking around the house, my floor made all these creaking noises it never made before, and I discovered I could shake the room just by going up on my tip-toes and dropping back down again, kind of bouncing but not even really jumping. (And sure, I've done a little all-out jumping too - but that can actually knock pictures off my walls!)

I used to have a wood coffee table in the living room too that I'd occasionally sit on. It's pretty solid, but I've noticed since gaining enough so my belly has an actual "hang" to it, it even "complains" when I sit in the middle of it, and sags a bit. (I was actually impressed with myself when I noticed that, and stood back up, and sat back down on it several times - just to admire the whole thing. Hehe!)




Tracii said:


> I have two new rolls that are at the top of my legs from the inside of the thigh going out to the hips and I love how they look and feel.I have noticed my inner thighs have gotten very soft and jiggly.
> The new weight feels just awesome its hard to describe it to someone who is thin so I don't even try.



View attachment taetae09.jpg


----------

